# What's the most horrific thing you've ever seen?



## sunshyne (Mar 31, 2013)

So, I just watched a Louisville basketball player break his leg so severely that the tibia/fibula were protruding a good 6-8 inches out into space, with his leg hanging on by a thin strip of meat. Even on TV, it qualifies as one of the most disgusting things I have ever seen, and I can definitely understand why people in the area were fainting and vomiting from seeing it live. If you're familiar with Joe Theismann's leg break (NFL football), this makes that look like child's play in comparison.

...So, I figured the natural thing to do was make an OT thread about it.

What is the most horrific, disturbing, or disgusting thing you have ever seen? Personally or in video are both fair game (though obviously personal experiences are more intense).


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

Most horrifying thing in person is probably a turtle with lymphoma. The poor things get tumors all over their undersides and faces. Creepy and sad. 

Most horrifying thing in video is all of _Eraserhead_. I love it in hindsight though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

The video of the live-skinned Raccoon Dog is the worst thing I've ever seen.


----------



## JackTail (Mar 31, 2013)

The most horrific thing I have seen is this site....


----------



## chagen (Mar 31, 2013)

the most horrific thing i saw was a picture of a woman whose face got bitten of by a dog. the pic is extremely nsfw. her mouth is just a slit, her cheeks are swollen, only has one eye. D:

the horrible part if she does not take meds her face will  fall of like cheese on a pizza. sweet dreams.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2013)

My teacher getting smacked on the head by a huge metal goalpost, either that or one of my schoolmates getting a hole pretty much right through his leg.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 31, 2013)

The pictures of a guy who was cut in half because he was texting while driving, crossed the center line, and got hit by a semi. And the picture of the dude who got his arm caught in a meat-grinder.


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 31, 2013)

No good real-life stories? I've hurt myself bad enough to see my own bones twice, nothing like this basketball clip though.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, for online stuff, it's a tie between a man doing suicide by laying down with his stomach and head resting on a railroad track (it succeeded- I saw the end picture of his body split in two), and a man's destroyed hand that he put through a meat grinder. 

As for real life, cutting my hand open, or how my friend hit and cut an artery in his knee with a zip tie.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 31, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> No good real-life stories?



None that I saw personally, but in high school I heard about one of the kids in woodshop getting his finger caught in a router in the class before mine. According to the instructor, it took the skin off his finger like it was a glove.


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 31, 2013)

Gr8fulFox said:


> None that I saw personally, but in high school I heard about one of the kids in woodshop getting his finger caught in a router in the class before mine. According to the instructor, it took the skin off his finger like it was a glove.



That's like one of mine, except it was my ring getting caught on a loose nail in a hand railing.


----------



## Percy (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a feeling that the Louisville game situation was the inspiration for this thread. Goodness that was gruesome.

But I've seen so many horrific things on the internet, so I have no idea what the most horrific was.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 31, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> No good real-life stories? I've hurt myself bad enough to see my own bones twice, nothing like this basketball clip though.


Holy shit I just watched it on YouTube.

Fuuuuuuck.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 31, 2013)

I was about to mention the Louisville injury too.  It could be just about the worst thing I've ever seen.  I'm no Louisville fan (Pitt all the way!), but I was glad to see them get the win after that happened.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 31, 2013)

Decomposed roadkill is pretty grotesque.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Mar 31, 2013)

Seeing injuries like the one that happened to that Louisville player makes me feel terrible for the person that it happens to.  Hmmmm...it's hard to think of anything "horrific" I've personally seen (at least on living people).  I haven't seen much more than things like cysts, broken bones, and some small amounts of necrosis.  

One of our anatomy labs involving the head and spine was kind of disturbing when we thought about exactly what we were doing.  I'm sure that will all change in the next few years.


----------



## Azure (Mar 31, 2013)

i was driving home from a party about 7 years ago, and I witnessed a really brutal crash on the highway. some idiot in his chopshop riceburner thought he'd do some fast and furious shit and try to switch lanes UNDERNEATH THE BELLY OF A TRACTOR TRAILER. shit didnt work out so well, and i am fairly sure i saw some gore spray out of the twisting wreckage that was happening maybe 50 feet in front of me with no intervening traffic to block my view. guy jack-knifed the trailer, and his own car was turned into a lumpy bloody pile of unrecognizable scrap metal. it kinda pissed me off because it was really late and i just wanted to go home and sleep, but instead i found myself calling 911 and having to wait until they cleared the highway. i didnt really bother going over to see if anybody was alive because that fucker was dead a fuck. the coroner van drove off with a wet lumpy sack of human parts. not the most horrific thing ive seen, but one that'd i care to tell to you people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a contest between skinned off real human and raccoon heads and John Carpenter's The Thing.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 31, 2013)

Dont ever wanna think about the nastiest stuff i've seen on the internet, probably the worst thing i saw was a dog being run over. Wasnt gory, it was just, not nice...


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Mar 31, 2013)

proably the worst thing've ive seen in person and personal one of a couple when i shattered my kneecap and local aneasthetic surgery so i could see it, see the inside of what was left of my left ear after a gig then being told i may never hear out of it again, or when i was 16 and cuit off the tip of my finger in a letterbox....that one made me lol


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2013)

I just saw a gif of it and even though it didn't show the whole injury just the way his leg bent was the most uncomfortable thing I've ever seen. 

Other than that, I saw a video on Youtube forever ago of a baby that had this really rare skin disorder that essentially turned its whole body into keratin. Can't remember the name of the disease but it's some pretty horrific looking stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2013)

Some motorcyclist went kersplat against a 16 wheeler and had his everything splattered across the entire highway.  I still don't know how the guy managed that, cause damn he pretty much liquidized all over the highway.  The poor fellow couldn't have been more rendered into a liquid if he had jumped into a comically sized blender on puree.  The only guess I have is he was speeding like crazy and hit someone else speeding the opposite direction.  It was like what would happen if someone blew up a balloon filled with blood with c4.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 31, 2013)

Haven't really seen much in terms of gore, in real life, aside from helping my dad gut deer and such.
I wouldn't call that "horrific," though.

On the internet, I've seen a ton of shit.
Most don't bother me. 

Some of what I've seen is:
   - Two kids from some other country were standing on a tall wall over a body of water, getting ready to jump in. One jumped and cracked his head on a metal pipe underwater. It cut to a shot from the paramedics treating him, and his whole skull and face was basically split completely down the middle. The nurse was trying to hold the two pieces together, as they moved around and came apart. And the kid was still alive.

   - I saw a live cat being chopped up into pieces. That probably bothered me the most. I started shaking and vomiting, and I get fucking freaked out to shit to think that kind of shit goes on. But I am a total wuss about cats.

   - I saw a soldier in some other country whose entire lower torso was blown off by a bomb blast.

   - I saw some kind of animal get hit by race cars and basically get split in the middle, twirling in the air, with the intestines holding both pieces together.

   - I saw a drug bust where a SWAT team stormed into some family's house in the middle of the night over a little pot, shoot their small dog, and you could see the dog writhing in pain and hear it yelping and yelping for the longest time, until one of the guys finally shot it again to put it out of its misery after way too long of a time letting it suffer.


Those stick out, but I've seen a ton of shit that just kind of blurs together.


----------



## Conker (Mar 31, 2013)

I've stumbled upon gore threads in /b/ before, but I don't really recall what was there. 

A handful of years ago, I was linked of some kind of footage from Iraq. A group of people were doing their best to kill another group of people, and I suppose that was pretty bad. Saw two people hold down a guy and break his arm. 

The problem was that I was so...far away from it that I couldn't really be horrified. It felt fake or something, like a scene in a movie, even though it wasn't and I clearly knew it wasn't. 

I try to avoid horrific shit though, even if the Internet is crawling with it. I'd rather live in some kind of blissful ignorance.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2013)

Well recently? This video. It was of the Twilight Zone helicopter crash. Decapitated Vic Morrow and another kid, while the 2nd kid was crushed. 
It's not EXTREMELY Graphic, but there's some freeze frames that are chilling - So there's your warning before you hit play. Made you realize just how much of a dick John Landis is, even though I did like quite a few of his movies. He paid the kids parents under the table so he can sneak them in for filming when it was already noted to be too dangerous. He was already in trouble for bringing in live ammo as well

[yt]ru6I9Cc9XnE[/yt]


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> - I saw a drug bust where a SWAT team stormed into some family's house in the middle of the night over a little pot, shoot their small dog, and you could see the dog writhing in pain and hear it yelping and yelping for the longest time, until one of the guys finally shot it again to put it out of its misery after way too long of a time letting it suffer.
> 
> 
> Those stick out, but I've seen a ton of shit that just kind of blurs together.



I remember that one. I think it was a drug bust where they ended up arresting the home owner for possession of a bong... A job well done indeed.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Mar 31, 2013)

Conker said:


> I've stumbled upon gore threads in /b/ before



first rule of /b/?....aww shit


----------



## sunshyne (Mar 31, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well recently? This video. It was of the Twilight Zone helicopter crash. Decapitated Vic Morrow and another kid, while the 2nd kid was crushed.
> It's not EXTREMELY Graphic, but there's some freeze frames that are chilling - So there's your warning before you hit play. Made you realize just how much of a dick John Landis is, even though I did like quite a few of his movies. He paid the kids parents under the table so he can sneak them in for filming when it was already noted to be too dangerous. He was already in trouble for bringing in live ammo as well
> 
> [yt]ru6I9Cc9XnE[/yt]



That one is totally new to me... holy. shit.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 31, 2013)

I've seen plenty of things on the internet but the worst thing in person was a deer, bones all exposed, legs about 10 feet from it. It was hit by a tractor trailer. Still makes me cringe.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2013)

Really, really, really messed up pornographic image of Renamon from Digimon. Some friends of mine were messing with my computer while I was away and searched for "nsfw" on tumblr, I believe, and after a bit of scrolling, they found the image of Renamon and copied it and pasted it onto paint and left it open for me to see. They called me in, I saw it, and I was like "AHHHHH! AHHH! AHHH!" (that was screaming) followed by "Is that a Digimon" and then I proceeded to remove the image from my computer. Worse yet I was on a school monitored internet. Luckily I didn't get in trouble.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 1, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> That one is totally new to me... holy. shit.



It's one of the worst accidents in Cinematic history. That's also why they avoided using helicopters in stunts for a very long time.
You can read up about the incident here http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/notorious_murders/not_guilty/twilight_zone/1.html

I still think Landis should have gotten manslaughter for it. Worst part is he crashed several of the victims funerals for a half assed eulogy trying to promote the movie. I think it was noted he was either drunk or fucked up at the time.


----------



## Percy (Apr 1, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> I still think Landis should have gotten manslaughter for it. Worst part is he crashed several of the victims funerals for a half assed eulogy trying to promote the movie. I think it was noted he was either drunk or fucked up at the time.


Fuck, he definitely deserved manslaughter then. That's just disrespectful.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 1, 2013)

I feel like the fact that my most horrific thing is some really messed up porn is rather lucky of me after reading some of these.


----------



## powderhound (Apr 1, 2013)

I've become pretty good at what I do and I like it, a lot of the time anyway. But the last 5 minutes I just spent thinking about that question were pretty aweful. Some people have to get intimate with messed up stuff everyday. It's dangerous and takes its toll on you. Nuff said. 

Without fail people constantly try to drag stories out of me. I used to share, but I found that people never looked at me the same after that. Even close friends. Every time they see me they are reminded of that stuff. I can see it in their face. Then I feel bad and regret it. I origionaly posted a funny story here but since Furry helps me distance myself from that stuff I decided against it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 1, 2013)

I suppose it was a public beheading going on at the justice square in one of my first trips to Riyadh.
Pretty nasty stuff, and quite scary to watch, too. It's all very sudden.   To think it could be me there someday...


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Apr 1, 2013)

worst thing ive ever seen was when i accidentily walked into my parents room to go ask them a question i walked in and saw my 60 year old parents having sex ive still got nightmares about it *shakes and shivers *  l


----------



## chagen (Apr 1, 2013)

when i walk into town. i see a lot of run-over bunnies and birds.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> Fuck, he definitely deserved manslaughter then. That's just disrespectful.



Ever hear about the accidents during the Never Ending Story?

_During the filming of the movie "The NeverEnding Story" a horrible accident occurred. What was the accident?	"The NeverEnding Story" Part 1


    One of the horses they were using for the film drowned.. The horse drowned while they were shooting the scene for "The Swamps of Sadness". They were using platform lifts, and there was a malfunction, resulting in the lift taking the horse down, but not being able to bring it back up. They unfortunately could not save the horse. Noah Hathaway (Ateryu) was so traumatized about this that he could not continue with filming for 2 weeks. Strangely enough, when they were filming his part of "The Swamps of Sadness", Noah Hathaway's leg became caught on the platform and he was pulled down into the water. By the time they got him back up, he was unconscious. The other injury he received, during horse riding training, was from being thrown from one of the horses and trampled on. He recovered fully from both accidents._


----------



## Machine (Apr 1, 2013)

Julia Whitmore (and her parents)
ED's "Offended" page
Pictures of dead people in Aokigahara Forest
Harlequin icthyosis
John Carpenter's "The Thing" (I love this movie like Paula Deen loves butter)
Horses frozen in Russian snow during war
A lot of shit from Rotten.com

I spend my time looking at cute videos a lot instead of happening upon bad shit. :C


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 1, 2013)

Any number of traffic fatalities I worked, where bits that should be inside are outside and all over the place.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2013)

One murder, one attempted murder/aggravated assault, and a dead baby.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow I've lived a very sheltered life, from immense gore at the very least. I saw a cat that had been hit by a car, its brains spattered on the pavement and the owner stroking its corpse but this didn't particularly bother me. Cats are hit all the time and in this case it was clearly a rather instant death. 

What does bother me are the simply awful descriptions people have provided in this thread, especially those in which the recipients of injury remain conscious. Goodness you guys how do you manage seeing this stuff and why on earth would you search for it on the internet?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 1, 2013)

Getting in to a situation where I get really nervous and feel threatened or in the line of fire during an argument. Every time I experience a panic attack. Well, those are experiences. As far as what I seen, I can't really remember, maybe a horror movie seen, a disturbing image in one, seeing family members break up, or watching something bad happen to one, including animals, things being taken away from me, etc... It usually involves my nerves, which is why I am a nervous bastard today. I have never been a calm person, EVER!!! in my entire life. I don't know if there is a single one that describes this topic.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 1, 2013)

9/11 comes to mind...

In person, honestly, I'm not sure. I was playing baseball with a friend when I was younger and the ball took a funny hop and hit him in the mouth. His braces slit the inside of his mouth like a razor blade... not super horrific, but certainly grotesque.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 1, 2013)

Rick Santorum


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I suppose it was a public beheading going on at the justice square in one of my first trips to Riyadh.
> Pretty nasty stuff, and quite scary to watch, too. It's all very sudden.   To think it could be me there someday...



"he physical punishments imposed by Saudi courts, such as beheading, stoning, amputation and lashing, and the number of executions have been strongly criticized.[SUP][124][/SUP] The death penalty can be imposed for a wide range of offences including murder, rape, armed robbery, repeated drug use, apostasy, adultery, witchcraft and sorcery and can be carried out by beheading with a sword, stoning or firing squad, followed by crucifixion.[SUP][125][/SUP][SUP][126][/SUP]  The 345 reported executions between 2007 and 2010 were all carried out  by public beheading. The last reported execution for sorcery took place  in June 2012"
~http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Arabia

...I seriously cannot even begin to understand how awful this is, or how you can bare living around it.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't seen anything too horrific at all in my life - at least, that is, until I read through this thread.... I'm gonna be dreaming about helicopter crashes for weeks to come now......


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 1, 2013)

Aside of my bathroom mirror reflecting myself? That helicopter crash ._.


----------



## Sithon (Apr 1, 2013)

Gore sites. not purposely, but google image results that werent related to searches, and links from online douchebags.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2013)

A Catholic funeral.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably that one time when my cousin was sideswiped by a truck driver at full speed on the highway, caused his car to spin out of control, hit the center barrier and roll out of control towards our car. All you could see was the look of terror on their face as if they'd just walked in on their parents giving eachother a reach around 

Amazing thing... everyone survived, the truck driver got out of the cab and a whole bunch of booze bottles flooded out, it was like a scene from a cartoon


----------



## chagen (Apr 1, 2013)

some old child abuse ads that got banned.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 1, 2013)

"The Seven Bridges of Maradonia". It is the very worst book ever written and it makes SMeyer and Paolini look like Shakespeare and Chaucer by comparison.


----------



## Bliss (Apr 1, 2013)

A snuff film in which those Ukrainian rascals torture their victim with a screwdriver before a big finish by hammer. Also known as 3Guys1Hammer.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 1, 2013)

^wow, thanks for the Wikipedia link, Lizzie. Now I get to stay awake the whole night :V 
(I've heard stuff about that, but I never thought it was *that* horrible D: )


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 1, 2013)

I used to watch 24 a lot.  It wasn't horrifying, but there were some pretty graphic scenes.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> Fuck, he definitely deserved manslaughter then. That's just disrespectful.



While that's an understandable reaction, that's exactly how the legal system is NOT supposed to work... Manslaughter either happens or doesn't happen at the time of the incident. The person's douchebag behavior in the aftermath shouldn't change that (the sentence if convicted, different story)


----------



## Percy (Apr 2, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> While that's an understandable reaction, that's exactly how the legal system is NOT supposed to work... Manslaughter either happens or doesn't happen at the time of the incident. The person's douchebag behavior in the aftermath shouldn't change that (the sentence if convicted, different story)


Well, obviously. I was just saying that since he was an inconsiderate douchebag after the incident, he shouldn't have gotten away with manslaughter to begin with.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 2, 2013)

Percy said:


> Well, obviously. I was just saying that since he was an inconsiderate douchebag after the incident, he shouldn't have gotten away with manslaughter to begin with.



Well he was charged with manslaughter, but wasn't convicted of it. The worst he got was a reprimand for bringing the kids out of curfew and was pretty much the main reason they had tightened up on child labor laws. It's just unfortunate it was a terrible reasoning behind it.

I really do feel he should have been convicted of manslaughter.


----------



## Parker (Apr 2, 2013)

The Station Nightclub fire. I wasn't personally there, but there's a video online somewhere. Tons of people screaming and unable to escape the building. The tape shows a few people burning alive. Not easy for me to watch.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 2, 2013)

I was going to say the time I had to watch raging girl puberty first hand at a Hanson concert in the 90s...

But I think your suggestions might be worse.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 2, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I was going to say the time I had to watch raging girl puberty first hand at a Hanson concert in the 90s...


I dig Hanson. They still tour. Though I imagine it's probably creepier to see those girls do that kind of stuff now that they're all 30...


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 2, 2013)

3guys1hammer and 2 dudes who got their heads chopped off with a chainsaw :I Mexican drug cartel beheading, or something like that. 

I still hate my friends for that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

Why do I keep coming back to read this thread?

I had helicopter dreams last night thanks to this.


----------



## chagen (Apr 2, 2013)

A Serbia movie. which I've got on DVD. oh and all of my nightmares. anything from Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Khopesh (Apr 2, 2013)

Video of a group of kids burning a puppy alive for fun. It escaped the bucket, but I think they threw it back in.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw that video- was pretty hard to watch - I think the worst thing on the internets that I saw was a kitten slowly being drowned- made it to about where it started spasming and just...couldn't. Still haunts me.   In real life, I watched my friend partially fall down a tree and impale his palm on a branch- the thing went straight through.   Though I remember being less grossed out by that.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 2, 2013)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/ice-hockey-ice-hockey-player-dies-hit-head-092041864.html Yuh, apparently this happened lately too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 2, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> I saw that video- was pretty hard to watch - I think the worst thing on the internets that I saw was a kitten slowly being drowned- made it to about where it started spasming and just...couldn't. Still haunts me. *  In real life, I watched my friend partially fall down a tree and impale his palm on a branch- the thing went straight through*.   Though I remember being less grossed out by that.



Did he lose any permanent use of his hand?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Most horrifying thing in person is probably a turtle with lymphoma. The poor things get tumors all over their undersides and faces. Creepy and sad.
> 
> Most horrifying thing in video is all of _Eraserhead_. I love it in hindsight though.


My Aunt's dog had lymphoma, I babysat her friday she didn't move around and it sounded like she was snoring cause the tumors were closing her windpipe. That afternoon, she was euthanized.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 2, 2013)

I remember when I was young we had an old dog. She liked to sleep under our lilac bush. She died but we didn't realise that, when we did realise she was dead we had to pick her up from under the bush. It was a very hot summer day. Her ears fell off because of the maggots. Also when one of my cats got hit by our nieghbor. I had to pick up his body with his eyes and guts hanging out. There was also the time my friend and I stumbled upon a cow corpse. It was ripped apart, the head and legs were missing. Nothing to truely terrible in real life.....nothing like what I have seen online.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 2, 2013)

Assorted .gifs where people get shot on 4chan. They aren't super gory, but seeing a dude get shot 4realz and see his blood arc from the gunshot wound kinda irks me.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 2, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## triage (Apr 2, 2013)

i saw myself in the mirror


----------



## chagen (Apr 2, 2013)

me & my mom seeing a brid get run over while sqwaking in agony.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 2, 2013)

the worst in real life was when I was in Tennessee and we were getting ready to move back west to Wyoming.  we had to get a storage unit down in Tennessee well the last load we took to the unit this guy brought his german shepard and decided to abandon him there.  We knew nothing about this until later but as we were leaving the dog decided to follow his masters car we pulled up to where we could see the street and right in front of us we saw a truck hit the dog.  I can not get the image out of my head it seemed like time had slowed down as you saw the poor thing go under the front tire and get dragged a little by the back tire.  The truck didn't stop and the poor thing lived through it but needed medical major attention.  We stopped and got him out of the road while calling animal control to come and get him.  My dad sat with the dog in the bed of our truck keeping him laying down to try to help him from getting hurt any worse.  It was really horrible to witness and I had nightmares about it that night.  I have seen worse on the internet but this one hit me so bad.  To this day I don't know if the dog made it or had to be put down.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone said "Yo Mama!" yet?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Apr 2, 2013)

My cousin eating raw chiken, than vomiting all over the floor, than my mums dog eating it. I regret that dare very much now.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 2, 2013)

Kevin Ware, the Louisville player whose leg bone snapped in half through his skin when he landed on it wrong from jumping in a game earlier this week.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Apr 3, 2013)

a shit load of death videos like them faces of death movies


----------



## Cat_Nipz (Apr 3, 2013)

The offended page over on ED. It's just a clusterf*ck of gross images. My friend showed me it and said it would be funny and was laughing, meanwhile i'm there just like "Dude, WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU?".

That and the baby fur section on FA. Oh god lol.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 3, 2013)

Hmm, once my Grandma fell off her bicycle and bled quite heavily from her head, that was pretty nasty. I guess it proves that you need to wear a helmet. But to be honest, I've got by in my life without seeing many scary or horrid things.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 3, 2013)

I walked into my dad's room and he was naked.


Oh well.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Apr 3, 2013)

Avindur said:


> Kevin Ware, the Louisville player whose leg bone snapped in half through his skin when he landed on it wrong from jumping in a game earlier this week.



Which is what the OP talked about that brought forth this thread


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I walked into my dad's room and he was naked.
> 
> 
> Oh well.


It happens to all of us at some time or another.


----------



## chagen (Apr 3, 2013)

saw picture of a some guy shaging a sheep.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 3, 2013)

I guess there was this one moment in Doctor Who where a guy got crushed to pieces in a compost machine, although it happened off-screen and there wasn't any blood. Even so, just the idea alone of somebody getting mashed up and turned into compost - whilst alive and fully conscious - is rather horrific in itself.


----------



## wtfjinx (Apr 3, 2013)

1. self-inflicted shotgun blast to the head.
2. person ran over by a train going 45mph.
3. partial amputation of the lower leg. Could see all the gross anatomy. Nasty, but fascinating.


----------



## Dokid (Apr 3, 2013)

Probably that ED page with the mutilated people and animals that I go to through a link and curiosity. I regret it so much.

Also recently it was a picture of some girls back revenged straight with the spine so it was just...out an sticking out. Not sure if it was real or just special effects makeup but it was pretty gruesome to say the least.


----------



## Golden (Apr 3, 2013)

A women at work dislocated her arm at her elbow. It looked like her forearm was on backwards.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 4, 2013)

The worst video I saw was a guy falling off a bridge or something, hitting the concrete and his head splitting open vertically like a book.

The worst thing I saw in real life was coming downstairs to the sight of two burglars carrying my TV to the door.


----------



## -SHINY- (May 30, 2013)

When my female teacher is standing right front of me with dildo with blood all over it. Then she said " Heyyyy want some red facepainting". And then I said " I don't want my piston oiled by you" and I went away.


----------



## Saga (May 30, 2013)

I saw a soldier get shot in the neck on video. It was pretty bloody, had to hear him scream too.

IRL: I've seen people get hit by cars multiple times. The worst was a deliberate hit so the person got pretty fucked up. Broken ribs n' shiz. Blood from the grille. Nasty.


----------



## F A N G (May 30, 2013)

On tv: Part of a movie where someones organs where hanging everywhere in the sky

In real life: My cat consuming a bird


----------



## Saga (May 31, 2013)

F A N G said:


> On tv: Part of a movie where someones organs where hanging everywhere in the sky


Reminds of war of the worlds where everyone's veins were hanging from the trees and shit
ERRYWUR


----------



## Bambi (May 31, 2013)

I'm a stupid fuck and have traumatized myself, but I feel knowing the truth of these things makes me a better person. Gives me drive, spirit, whatever, you know?

Just about everything related to the War with Chechnya, Azerbaijan, Abkhazia, Iraq, Afghanistan, some Vietnam, Syria, 1st Infitada, civil wars in Africa; I'll be honest with you, I'm so fucking sick and tired of these monsters that just rush to war like it's a goddamn tit. I tremble, I cry, I scream. I fight. Never understand it, but thanks for knowing now, I feel bullet proof. Like the entire concept of stepping up somebody elses crimes with something worse is mostly a game, and once you see past it, see past the little fuck-twits playing sand warrior in somebody elses country, the propaganda of it, you're free to finally confront it for what it is.

Bullshit, and I still say fuck them all.


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (May 31, 2013)

for me.... Seeing a crew chief on a UH-60 accidentally walk into the running tail rotor of another uh-60. The distance between the ground and the tail rotor of a Blackhawk is 6ft. 8in. so to this day I have no idea how his head hit it. o.0


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 31, 2013)

The most horrifying things I've seen came from my dreams...


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2013)

I have not seen the _Human Centipede_ movies.

I was described a scene from _Human Centipede 2_, and my felt the strings of my sanity twisting themselves ever so slowly.



Spoiler: about this fucking scene



Newborn death. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 31, 2013)

Machine said:


> I have not seen the _Human Centipede_ movies.
> 
> I was described a scene from _Human Centipede 2_, and my felt the strings of my sanity twisting themselves ever so slowly.
> 
> ...



Why does Human Centipede even exist? I can't see how anybody could get enjoyment out of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 31, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Why does Human Centipede even exist? I can't see how anybody could get enjoyment out of it.



The creator of those movies said he wants to make Human Centipede 3 just to piss people off. He also wants to make it as gross as possible.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 31, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The creator of those movies said he wants to make Human Centipede 3 just to piss people off. He also wants to make it as gross as possible.



If that's his only reason then I hope he doesn't make it.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Why does Human Centipede even exist? I can't see how anybody could get enjoyment out of it.


Someone's fetish has to be catered to. :V



CaptainCool said:


> The creator of those movies said he wants to make Human Centipede 3 just to piss people off. He also wants to make it as gross as possible.


Aaaaaand people will go see it because that's what people do.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If that's his only reason then I hope he doesn't make it.


Has his shit been banned from theaters?

Please tell me it has.


----------



## Rilvor (May 31, 2013)

Krokodil comes up as one of those things I thought wasn't real at first.


----------



## Magick (May 31, 2013)

I'm not sure what would qualify as the most horrific thing I've seen. I'm barely phased by much, but the Hostel movies and some things online kinda disturb me a bit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 31, 2013)

One of the most horrific things I've seen are the photos of Jack the Ripper's victims. Positively ghastly.


----------



## Saylor (May 31, 2013)

Most horrific thing I've ever seen..... I would have to say it is a toss up between me stumbling across a rotting corpse of a homeless man in a tent when I was 12 and a student at my school setting himself on fire to kill himself IRL... ;_;


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 31, 2013)

Well considering that I'm a bit of a connoisseur of this kind of stuff that's a bit difficult. 

I'd say a tie between a picture I have of a man injecting shit into his dickhole and this video.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 1, 2013)

When I was a kid, I saw Ronald Reagan get elected president.

Even worse, I was in Manhattan on 911.


----------



## Percy (Jun 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Krokodil comes up as one of those things I thought wasn't real at first.


I watched the Vice documentary video on that. It's some scary stuff.


----------



## Crateis (Jun 1, 2013)

the Hatsune Miku Domino's video, so unsettling e.e


----------



## Demensa (Jun 1, 2013)

On the internet the worst I've seen has probably assorted gore pictures and the ED Offended page.
Recently, it was a video of Shiite Muslims slicing open their backs with swords.
It makes me shiver, just thinking about the size of some of their wounds.

In real life, nothing in particular sticks out as being horrific. I've had a pretty sheltered life.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 1, 2013)

I try not to remember too many things, but the film In a Glass Cage is one I couldn't watch again. And a video of a man having his arms pulled off was terrible. I hate the internet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 1, 2013)

How do people end up watching videos of people being dismembered anyway?


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 1, 2013)

One misplaced click and you are scarred for life


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 1, 2013)

> She says her colour is white but she is black.


This is right up there 


... my life is boring I haven't seen any horrific things


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> I watched the Vice documentary video on that. It's some scary stuff.



When i first heard about it i kinda got excited at the prospect of zombies to at last kill, i was dissapointed...


----------



## Demensa (Jun 2, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How do people end up watching videos of people being dismembered anyway?



Links from friends, browsing questionable websites, word of mouth and above all a sense of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 2, 2013)

When our cat adopted us she had a litter of kittens. One of the kittens was still-born. She ate it...while I was in the same room. Also hearing my mom's ex talk about how he killed a cat after running it over.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, I forgot about this thread.  Yeah, the most horrific thing I've seen to someone else was the motorcycle accident from earlier in the thread.  The most horrific thing involving me was pretty gruesome for a entirely different reason.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

In person? A 19 year old soldier shot through the spine.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 4, 2013)

My dad peeing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> How do people end up watching videos of people being dismembered anyway?



I actively seek it out. Don't judge me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 4, 2013)

Pipsqueak said:


> In person? A 19 year old soldier shot through the spine.



Reading that made me feel like crying.


----------

